
Salary negotiation for engineers - julianb
http://twitter.com/#!/patio11/status/57802968568840192
======
julianb
The five tweets:

1) Salary negotiation for engineers in 5 tweets: Never, ever reveal past
salary information or your salary floor. #salarynegotiation

2) Every number in your contract is subject to negotiation. Hear otherwise?
They're lying for advantage. #salarynegotiation

3) We are all businessmen here. Insecurity will not be rewarded with karma.
Competency will not be viewed as greed. #salarynegotiation

4) Always have a counteroffer. Always have an option to walk away from the
negotiation. #salarynegotiation

5) It is a seller's market now for talent. If they don't budge, firm handshake
and wish them well in their search. #salarynegotiation

~~~
patio11
I'm glad you liked it. Would you like a blog post on this general topic?

~~~
julianb
Absolutely. Would love to read more about your thoughts on negotiating
contracts.

~~~
patio11
OK dokey, I'll put it on the queue.

